# Watch out for G3's !!



## Redbelly (Jan 26, 2015)

From what I gather it is pre 2006 models. I read that G3 knew about the defective hulls in 2006 or so.

My 1756 is one of them. My buddy has the exact '02 model and has the same issue. I know of two others that have had repairs from this with their G3's.

The marine plywood in the transoms have chemicals which corrodes the transom material. 
I discovered mine just recently as I was starting a paint facelift project.

I have two 1/4" holes you can see the wood from the outside of the transom. Xtreme boats quoted me $1100 to replace it.

G3 SHAME on you for not issuing a recall to fix this !!!  :evil: 

BUYER BEWARE :evil:


----------



## surfman (Jan 27, 2015)

It is probably CCA pressure treated ply wood, my Sylvan used the same thing, I would bet there are a lot of them out there. It’s a ’94 model.


----------



## surfman (Jan 27, 2015)

What it looked like on the inside. Again, this is a '94 Sylvan.









For some reason I didn’t take a picture of the transom skin but it looked the same as the cover skin inside the boat.


----------



## BigTerp (Jan 27, 2015)

I replaced the transom wood on my '95 Tracker Sportsman 1648MV shortly after purchasing it in 2012. Here is what mine looked like.

After removal






Fore side of the transom wood





Aft side of the transom wood





I think it's more a product of water getting in between the transom wood and transom itself. Not the use of pressure treated wood, IMO.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 27, 2015)

That sucks - I took apart my 1973 MirroCraft - transom was still fine even after over 45 years


----------



## surfman (Jan 27, 2015)

The wood in mine was fine, no rot at all, that is one of the good things about PT (ha ha). I reused the wood and sealed it completely with epoxy and then I epoxied it into place. It will last forever now and is insulated from the PT chemicals.


----------



## Keystone (Jan 27, 2015)

Have you contacted G3 about the issue?


----------



## Redbelly (Jan 28, 2015)

My transom looks exactly like the holes in surfman's.

No I have not called G3, the hull is 13 yrs old and I am the 3rd owner. I don't feel like wasting a call.

From one guys story on the net he said G3 knew about this before warranties ran out on these hulls.
Doing the right thing about your known defect? Ha!

Since I have been posting this issue on other forums more G3 owners have chimed in also.


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 28, 2015)

i was told when i bought my g3 in 2010 the hull was warrantied for life. true or not?


----------



## ccm (Jan 28, 2015)

When will boat companies learn that PT wood is not to be used in an aluminum boat unless it is properly sealed but that begs the ? why not just use regular untreated wood. Properly done it will last a life time if the boat is properly taken care of. My boat was built in 1961 & it still has its original transom in good shape, 50 + years later its as good as the day it was put in at the factory. I think they just have gotten cheap with the thinking that since its treated they don't have to do anything else to it. Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## duckfish (Mar 7, 2015)

bcbouy said:


> i was told when i bought my g3 in 2010 the hull was warrantied for life. true or not?




True for the life of the original purchaser and transferable, one time, if sold within the first 5 years of original purchase for a 5 years from original purchase warranty to the second owner.

I bought my first G3 1966 in 2009. Summer of 2013 I noticed I had small amounts of water in the hull after a day of fishing that seemed to exceed any livewell splash etc. By late summer it was clear I had a minor leak. I discussed it with my dealer early on and continued to monitor it until I had it isolated to somewhere along the centerline keel weld. Within 2 weeks of letting him know this and that I had found a couple very minor hairline cracks on a transverse stringer, he called and said G3 was shipping me a new hull and trailer. No one, including my dealer, looked at the hull and I had never asked for a new hull. I was simply expecting a repair. When the new hull came in, my dealer took care of moving all of my add-ons like driving lights, trolling motor, pedestal helm seat, trailer modifications, etc., etc. and took care of relocating my center console forward as I had done to my old hull. I walked out the door with the 2014 new hull and trailer and it did not cost me $0.01.

Needless to say I have nothing but good to say about how G3 stood behind their warranty and most of all my dealer.

The new hull has longitudinal stringers and no wood at all any more in the transom. It is a much stiffer and better built hull. They did however make some interior layout and console design changes from my old hull that I'm not very happy with, but they certainly stood behind the warranty.


----------

